# Snake identification VIC



## Rissi (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi all you wizzes! My friend is working in Gippsland & stupidly decided to move this guy off site (his intentions were good). Can anyone please identify this so i can tell him how lucky he is and save his life in future? Given the location i was wondering about a juvi eastern tiger but really have no clue? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rissi (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh and by zooming in his body is striped in thick dark bands 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bushman (Oct 21, 2013)

Despite the poor quality photo, it looks like a Mainland Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_).
Reasons are the banding (although faint), and morphological characteristics like body proportions and the relatively broad head with slightly bulbous eye sockets. Location also suggests Tiger Snake.


----------



## Rissi (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Bushman, thank you so much i know the pic wasn't good but also know how knowledgable you all are so thought it worth a chance. Looking through previous posts i can see some very similar so your answer definitely helped. Really appreciate the response 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 21, 2013)

Tiger


----------



## Bushman (Oct 21, 2013)

My pleasure Rissi. Happy to help.


----------

